# needing help with my rooted charge



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

okay so about a week ago i started losing cellular service,it will not let me call ppl or recieve calls..... i still would be able to pick up 4g, 3g and get on the internet. (note my droid charge has been rooted for about 4 months). so i was using a different build than i am now. the build i was using was gummy charge. 2.0

ive changed to a different version and yet after i download all of my apps. i lose my service...i still have 4g,3g...	i have to go into cwm and reinstall the whole thing inorder for it to work for about 45mins,

i work on computers, and im in the military. theres alot of stuff i do know but when it comes to the whole flashinng androids. i fear im far from the best.

as of right now when i go to my info this is what it says
hardware version i510.06
model number SCH-i510
firmware version 2.3.6
baseband version 1510.06 V.EG2
 SCH-I510-EG2

kernel Version 2.6.35.7-EP1

Build version SCH-i510.EP4

okay so what i did when i first install the root was i downloaded odin.... then i ran a random rom... from there i installed GUMMYCHARGE 2.0 With CWM.

with the gummycharged i assumed that everything was bundled together given that my phone worked perfectly for 4 months...

then i downloaded 0320_infinity_tsm and installed that then ran an update 1e96b63a1f25.SCH-I510_ED2_update.zip
for the new update verizion has out for the droid charge.....

it is still losing service and this is killing me. im about ready to throw my phone.... i am hoping that i can get someone that can walk me thru this via baby steps....

i am willing to skype this out if you are. i dont care what rom im running long as i can use my phone...

thank you so much

Gousitu


----------



## IIIce (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't follow you about the new update Verizon has for the Charge. As I have read here, the Charge has to be "bone stock" to accept any part of the new update. Have you tried or would you be willing to flash back to stock via Odin, test the service? And then re-root and test the service stock rooted?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

IIIce said:


> I don't follow you about the new update Verizon has for the Charge. As I have read here, the Charge has to be "bone stock" to accept any part of the new update. Have you tried or would you be willing to flash back to stock via Odin, test the service? And then re-root and test the service stock rooted?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


i would be willing to go back to stop all the way, lol long as i have service.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

You have some outdated stuff there. EG2 is a really old Gingerbread leak. You can try using Odin to get back to stock here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11323-odinep4dfactory-full-factory-restore-236-with-radio-unrooted-12711/

Just make sure your stuff is backed up because it'll overwrite anything not on your SD card. You won't be rooted, but you'll be updated and it'll allow your phone to pull down the latest FP1 update. If you continue having issues you could bring it into a store because you'll no longer be rooted.


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Also, if you want to try just updating your modems, you should be able to flash this in Odin (has a link to modem only in thread): http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1380430


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

i just updated my kernel to this

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/137-01-30-12peanutbutta-jelly-time/

to make it EP4

so far i have my service but it comes and goes... im not picking up 4g for some odd reason gah lol if you let it, this can be overwhelming


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

charlie_c said:


> Also, if you want to try just updating your modems, you should be able to flash this in Odin (has a link to modem only in thread): http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1380430


this is not something i can can just install via cwm? if not will u explain ... thanks you ^^


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

or is there a EP4modem that i can just update to and keep my root with out problems? if not i will just reflash in odin from that link Charlie


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Gousitu said:


> or is there a EP4modem that i can just update to and keep my root with out problems? if not i will just reflash in odin from that link Charlie


Yep, second link I posted has a modem (EP4D) only flash, but you need to flash it via Odin.


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

charlie_c said:


> Yep, second link I posted has a modem (EP4D) only flash, but you need to flash it via Odin.


Sorry for my "stupidity" but once i flash this via odin that will be it....

will i need to reinstall my rom and kernal or will it still be here...

again thank you for your patience...


----------



## charlie_c (Aug 18, 2011)

Gousitu said:


> Sorry for my "stupidity" but once i flash this via odin that will be it....
> 
> will i need to reinstall my rom and kernal or will it still be here...
> 
> again thank you for your patience...


Yep, that should be it. Just make sure you install it correctly:

- Download file on to computer and unzip it (w/ 7-zip or the like)
- Put phone into download mode
- Connect phone to computer (assuming all is well with the drivers)
- Open ODIN
- Place the .tar.md5 file in *PDA*!
- Flash away
(I copied these instructions from here by the way).


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

okay so i updated my BASEBAND VERSION to 1510.06 EP4
SCH-i510.EP4

from baseband version 1510.06 V.EG2
SCH-I510-EG2

and my kernal to 2.6.35.7-EP4-g311a209

from kernel Version 2.6.35.7-EP1

but im still having no luck witht the actual service... i have 4g.. i can get on the internet but i cannot call out or recieve them









but im still not having any service...


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

charlie_c said:


> Yep, that should be it. Just make sure you install it correctly:
> 
> - Download file on to computer and unzip it (w/ 7-zip or the like)
> - Put phone into download mode
> ...


okay i jsut did this... but i still have no service, oh it shows 4g.. and i have internet but the problem is the whole calling thing... SO what im doing now is reflashing in odin to factory.. non rooted..


----------



## Gousitu (Feb 12, 2012)

OKay i just did a factory restoral... so im going to go thru warrenty because it still is showing no service...


----------



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

Try reflashing to stock EE4 and trying the updates. It may also be possible that you have something messed up in TSM parts. For example, on TSM parts, you can change your network mode so it's only on EVDO and that would allow for data but no calls or text. Reflashing to stock won't override that setting. It would be worth a shot to try toggling the network mode in a TSM parts ROM as well as try flashing back to various versions of stock.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

RWNube said:


> Try reflashing to stock EE4 and trying the updates. It may also be possible that you have something messed up in TSM parts. For example, on TSM parts, you can change your network mode so it's only on EVDO and that would allow for data but no calls or text. Reflashing to stock won't override that setting. It would be worth a shot to try toggling the network mode in a TSM parts ROM as well as try flashing back to various versions of stock.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I am not sure if I understand you here. I don't know what TSM Rom you use, but TSM Parts has nothing to do with EVDO mode or anything network related.

If anything, flashing a stock ROM(EP4D), in odin should fix it, as that wipes data and returns the user to completely stock.


----------

